# Confidential Forum.



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

what do you guys think about it? haha


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

Highly annoying digging up all old posts with worthless replies :|


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Emerald2008*

worthless.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

Just to be clear. I really want to know what you guys think. This is the exact reason I dont post truly confidential things in there. I like the concept of the sub forum and the mods have done a great job on it and the rules. I like the idea of 40 MEANINGFUL posts. The point is to keep out lurkers right???


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Emerald2008*

I too hold secrets close, I have on a limited basis sent PM's to persons who seem worthy, that is what I prefer for reasons like this.


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Emerald2008*

I do have to say, I feel like a leech lately, I haven't been able to fish for 2 months now due to work.....with the exception of my failed attempt last weekend at willard.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

He hit his 40 worthless posts.
Now what?


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Emerald2008*

hopefully the moderators see what he's posted, we could make a HUGE thread in all areas titled WARNING TO THE MODERATORS!!!! :lol: . but no seriously do it. 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*



MN transplant said:


> I do have to say, I feel like a leech lately, I haven't been able to fish for 2 months now due to work.....with the exception of my failed attempt last weekend at willard.


Dude you have helped myself and my friends out with your experience with species not too common around here. I am sure that all will agree that you are no leech. I hope to hit willard soon. Hopefully I have some luck. Puddles and Poo Pie killed it there the other day. I only hope to do half as good as those guys if I can get out!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*



Nor-tah said:


> Just to be clear. I like the idea of 40 MEANINGFUL posts.


Well if Emerald2008 gets access to the confidential section sure hope he's find's the section worth wild and gleans all they can. Have to say someone had way-too-much-time on their hands to make all those 'very (NOT) informative' posts just to hit the magic 40 and then get disappointed. But Emerald2008 will find out the same as the others about the confidential section... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*



k2muskie said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Just to be clear. I like the idea of 40 MEANINGFUL posts.
> ...


That the truly confidential stuff doesn't get passed around by anything but PM's anyway? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

+1,000,000 You stay classy UtahWildlife. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

Looks like someone let him in. :roll:

I am done posting in there. Wish I could have posted some boulder mountain info in there this spring and fall. I would be careful posting anything there if I were you guys. Its no safe haven.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

lunkerhunter2.....

I've erased your post here....not a very respectable way to greet a new member..you guy's need to get over it. You might be surprised !!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*



.45 said:


> lunkerhunter2.....
> 
> I've erased your post here....not a very respectable way to greet a new member..you guy's need to get over it. You might be surprised !!


sorry


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*



.45 said:


> You might be surprised !!


About what?

I finally got a reply from him over PMs. He seems like a nice enough guy. Now that he is to 40 posts, we will see what happens. If he logs in each day and doesnt post we will know what his intensions were.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

:twisted: i dont know about all this. i hate hot spotters i also hate people who think they are better than everyone else. i kinda get bored seeing the same people post all the time. how you ever expect this to grow even bigger if you dont let more in not to mention feel comfortable about it. i dont post hardly any and i have been a member since this web site was born. it takes all kinds in this world and will continue to take all kinds to make things work. its almost like saying since the person dosent have money he cant shop at dillards or even look cause he makes the clothes dirty. just my thought though. and nortah saying you wont post about boulder mountains whats the secret about that anyway we all know all how to get there and for the most part already know what to use. or do you mean o fish the nw corner instead of the sw corner.... come on people. i dont like people who dont contribute or say everything is crap but lets just see what happens maybe they need some happy meds or something. we all should be nice intill the times right :twisted: there has been to much calling out on this forum to much name calling and so on. i am guilty also especially when the spear fishing people were on here. anyway please dont be mad nortah not calling you out either just its monday i have had my happy meds and think everyone should be nice. -^|^-

dont ruin this emerald2008 better go fishing to quick jk. -^|^- -^|^-


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Emerald2008*

For what its worth Nor-tah is about the nicest guy you could ever meet. I am all about "everybody being nice" but you have to admit it is annoying to find old threads up at the top with irrelevant to downright annoying replies (e.g. "stream fishing sucks!", courtesy of Emerald 2008).

A note of advice for new users...I have been posting reports, fishing with other forum members, etc. for quite a while and still haven't made it to 40 posts. I haven't seen the confidential forum but I am pretty sure that the information and tips that I already have and will continue to receive from trying to contribute info to the forum and being good fishing partner will far outweigh anything I will find there.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

Wow, this subject again. I'm wondering if the confidential section was ever a good idea. This subject is never gona go away... The only reason it is a issue is because you were told NO, and under certain conditions are you granted access. It's like being 4 again when you mother says no; and it makes you more determind. We all can agree that personal secrets are not told in this forum, confidential or not. That is why they are secerts. I have no problems with that. It is the lieing that drives me nuts. Like those huge strippers caught out of new castle........ :roll: the crap has been getting a little thick lately. Thus I have never ask for access, and never will. I will answer any question on the up and up; and when the question gets to close to something important to me I will answer....ANCIENT CHINESE SECERT......I'll take you there; but then I will have to fit you for some cement boats.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

dont mess this up emerald i put myself out there. you should say sorry and you didnt have the right meds that day.

nortah is cool dude. even though i dont know you i read all these post everyday as i work from the computer all day so please dont think i called nortah out he is a classy person i know. so again **** ill be mad he post this sux again. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

Hmm, I'm not sure how I feel about a guy coming on and posting nonsense like he did. I'll pray about it. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*



Nor-tah said:


> [quote=".45":39fnr1vl]You might be surprised !!


About what?

I finally got a reply from him over PMs. He seems like a nice enough guy. Now that he is to 40 posts, we will see what happens. If he logs in each day and *doesnt* post we will know what his *intensions* were.[/quote:39fnr1vl]

His *intensions *might be that he has some of his own information to share, if he *doesnt* share any info or fishing reports lets just kick him in the nards and treat him like all the rest of us that don't have any decent fishing reports either !!!! _(O)_

-/|\- -^|^-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*



.45 said:


> His *intensions *might be that he has some of his own information to share, if he *doesnt* share any info or fishing reports lets just kick him in the nards and treat him like all the rest of us that don't have any decent fishing reports either !!!! _(O)_
> 
> -/|\- -^|^-


 :lol: Nice .45. I say if the dude wants to post random stuff, who cares, seriously. The confidential forum doesn't have THAT MUCH confidential stuff anyway, but we all play under those pretenses. I noticed somebody sarcastically posting after this Emerald character when all he posted was "nice fish" or something like that. Who are we to be taking shots at the guy for posting something like that? We are all constantly posting that "atta boy" stuff on each others reports as well.... we just happen to know each other a little better. That doesn't make the new guys congratulations any less meaningful. I think there is a little too much consternation over who gets into what with that confidential forum when the information flows pretty freely by word of mouth anyway.... if a guy wants info, just getting into the confidential forum is only one of the many ways to make it happen so all this worry about one member doing it is a bit of an overexaggerated concern in my opinion. Let it go already.... the guy isn't hurting anything. Its not like he's been out to one of the "it shall remain undiscussed" spots and dumped it on the main forum or something.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

Hey if he is going to take the time to do all those posts, let him in, unless he is being a giant douche and I really didn't see any douchebaggery in his posts. BTW douchebaggery is the greatest word ever. Anyways I have been mooching off you guys for years! :shock: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

Its good to see both sides and I appreciate the people backing me who actually know me. I dissagree with ripping on people for no reason. I am giving Emerald a chance now that he decided to start PMing me and trying to communicate. He ignored my PM the first night so I started a thread about it. So far since he has been let in he has not posted so what does that tell you?

Flydaddy, if you dont think there are secret gems deep in the boulder mountains, you probably dont know them all that well. Search any thread with the word boulder on here or any other fourm and you will find that the people who really know it, are very tight lipped about it, as well they should be. There are many places in the state that I will NEVER talk about online and only in person to a select few. Anyway, not calling you out either. I have enjoyed all 100 posts of yours. You can tell when people really want to help out and when they are just here to get info and bail. If any MOD (or any forum member) wants this thread nuked just PM me and we can delete it. I really dont care. LETS GO FISHING!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*



Nor-tah said:


> If any MOD (or any forum member) wants this thread nuked just PM me and we can delete it. I really dont care.


 :shock: :shock: :shock:






:rotfl:

Just mess'in with ya Nor-tah.....lets go fishing...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

:lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

its a 100 post cause of ones like you. like i said i wasnt calling you out even called you a cool dude now you say one thing o dude not calling you out to saying something about 100 post what a cool thing to do your so much better than me cause you have 2000. you have 2000 cause i am sure you are single( you wouldnt be on here all the time if you were ) so that must mean you have insecurities bout ur self and probably with good reason to. sorry but your just bone head. get it.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/search.php?st=0&sk=t&sd=d&author_id=1718--twins?


----------



## Crawdads Revenge (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Emerald2008*



flyguy7 said:


> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/search.php?st=0&sk=t&sd=d&author_id=1718--twins?


I resisted the urge for a _long _time (actually I just stopped coming.) I only gave in after a veteran member specifically encouraged me to.



fatbass said:


> Crawdad's Revenge, I am officially encouraging you to pad your count with some "Good Fish!  " posts to get to 40. I'll warn ya...the Confidential section is gonna be a lot like turning 18. You're old enough to go to war and vote but you can't buy a beer...kind of a let-down. :?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*



flydaddy834 said:


> its a 100 post cause of ones like you. like i said i wasnt calling you out even called you a cool dude now you say one thing o dude not calling you out to saying something about 100 post what a cool thing to do your so much better than me cause you have 2000. you have 2000 cause i am sure you are single( you wouldnt be on here all the time if you were ) so that must mean you have insecurities bout ur self and probably with good reason to. sorry but your just bone head. get it.


See thats whats wrong with the internet, its just so easy to be misunderstood. I in NO WAY was trying to be mean in my post but I have re read it and I can see how you could take it that way. I was being sincere when i said I enjoyed your posts. They are quality posts that are fun to read and are there for a reason. Not just to get you access to some forum.

About me having 2000 posts and what not. Well I do enjoy the forum. I consider myself a well rounded person and sportsman. I hunt, fish, cook, keep up on politics, love photography, have a bird dog, and love Utah. So there is a lot for me to say and be interested in on all parts of the forum. I also work a day job where I am in front of a computer all day and am able to get payed to be on the forum. :mrgreen:

I am married and if you read any of my posts like I did yours, you would see that. I just posted a pic of my wife and I at scofield on Saturday. She is a trooper and I love her to death. Again, I am sorry for the misunderstanding. I appreciated what you said at first and was trying to be cool back. I did get out of hand with the boulder rant but the 100 posts thing was sincere. Keep posting and sharing the things that make our state so great. Like I said before... LETS GO FISHING.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

Dang, I really didn't want to put my thoughts in here but I feel obligated after reading all the way through...

Scientific Angler-go ahead and post'em up and get in, the "C" section has some gems and good aspects and a lot of crap just like everywhere else.

Brown Bagger-you should get in there too. No reason to limit your knowledge base because of the concerns of yourself or others here.

I, like most forum members, think that there is a place for the real confidential stuff and that is between friends (and since we are almost all friends here why not post 'em up?) at least in PM :wink:

Emerald and others-I get a kick out of the old posts being brought back up with an atta boy-but it is also pretty annoying when you spend as much time on here as most of us UWN junkies. I believe what most people think when they see those posts is that you are a lurker who was feeling like they were missing out on the 'real' stuff, post up 40 garbage posts to get access into the confidential section-then as another jaded forum member recently did-turn around and bash the idiocracy of the section. What I would hope, being the optimist that I am, is that you are posting up quick posts so that you can get in there and start sharing some of the things that you have been hesitant to share on the main forum (which is why we have the C section in the first place.)

Nor-tah-you're a very active forum member who is just saying it like you see it-does that mean that you are always right? no, but you are easy going enough to admit when you have been to harsh or jumping the gun. We both know that any real secrets you still have won't be posted up there even if all the yahoos were kept out-right? So isn't it almost as counter-productive to call the new forum members out? Hopefully, like .45 said we are pleasantly surprised  And if someone hasn't fished with you they should, I know I've learned something each time we have gone-can't wait for the next trip.

The good thing about it is that it appears most of us see both sides. I can surely understand the frustration having seen a few too many GGM's :evil: In theory, this is a good system, but even one of this type of person spoils it for the rest of us.

Ultimately, this forum is not only a great place to read local fishing and hunting reports (these you can get many places-most of which are bogus) but also a great place to network, meet new friends, and escape by living vicariously through others experiences :!: Just my 2 cents. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Emerald2008*

I just want to admit that I posted a sarcastic comment after one of Emerald's "that's awsome" posts because I logged on and saw that the entire first page of posts in two sections were last posted by the same guy, then I read some of his posts and saw that his post count was 41. So I said "The confidential section is cool and all, but..."

I wasn't trying to be mean to the guy. I'm not a well established member myself, but spamming the forum just to get to 40 posts should be discouraged.

I have no reason to think that he's not here for all the same reasons I am, to learn mostly and to share what I can.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

I was excited when I saw 3 new pages of fishing reports I thought that I must have been the only one that didn't go fishing last weekend. Then after wasting time reading a bunch of old posts with just a comment added I figgured it out. For the record I have fished with Nortah and Repeter bolth great guys and I look forward to fishing with them again. This forum is a great place to catch up on current (not 2 week old fishing reports at sportsmans) in fact you will see a lot of information in the DWR reports come from these forums. It is also a great place to learn new techniques and meet new fishing buddies. Like all groups of people there are some good eggs and some bad ones take it for what it is. Like nortah said it is supposed to be spring lets get out and fish!


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

just so everyone knows i sent nortah a nice letter letting him know i didnt take my happy meds so i hope he thinks i am cool along with everyone else. i dont get into that many threads just some kinda pop up at me. now with all this going on back and forth i have yet to see that guy post anything. arent i the chump. nortah thanks again for manning up. i was totally a ass in the reply back. the mods will get me for that i think. lets see how long it holds up. hope i dont get in trouble either. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

Man Hug!!! Where Chaser with the J-Peg haha Hey Mods could you do me a favor and make this thread dissapear. It has run its course and is just wasting space. Sorry for the freak out and thanks for all the good info. I really like what Gameface said. It is so true. 


> I have no reason to think that he's not here for all the same reasons I am, to learn mostly and to share what I can.


 You guys are ALL welcome at my campfire or fishing hole. Lets get back to the good stuff.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

you mean this one? the sun is out the lakes are thawing lets just hit some water and talk about that. --\O[attachment=0:5qu30ye8]group_hug.jpg[/attachment:5qu30ye8]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Emerald2008*

There it is!! haha I am the guy in the pinkish one. :mrgreen:


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

We've gotten some requests to delete this whole thread. I suppose some people have regretted writing some of the things that they did. I don't like deleting whole threads because it also deletes everyone else's posts.

Even so, this has been a rotten and nasty thread, and Grandpa D and I have agreed that it should be locked, and hopefully drift down off the bottom of the page soon.


----------

